# Workers comp coverage



## la8150 (Mar 3, 2016)

Has anyone applied for workers comp coverage as an independent driver? I do Uber as well as deliver for a small package delivery service and was wondering if there was a good insurance company to sign up with. I am with Geico right now but they don’t offer workers comp coverage.

Help!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

la8150 said:


> Has anyone applied for workers comp coverage as an independent driver? I do Uber as well as deliver for a small package delivery service and was wondering if there was a good insurance company to sign up with. I am with Geico right now but they don't offer workers comp coverage.
> Help!


States require that employers doing business must pay premiums to the state or an entity designated by the state as a requirement for legally hiring employees. Uber is not your employer and you are not their employee. 
Geico is in the business of maintaining vehicle liability policies.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

la8150 said:


> Has anyone applied for workers comp coverage as an independent driver? I do Uber as well as deliver for a small package delivery service and was wondering if there was a good insurance company to sign up with.


There is no such thing as self employed workers compensation insurance. Your own personal health insurance is what will cover you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> There is no such thing as self employed workers compensation insurance. Your own personal health insurance is what will cover you.


Except health insurance doesn't provide for a free weekly paycheck should he become a member of the unemployed forces...


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Workers Compensation Insurance has multiple benefits, the primary being to cover medical costs. If the OP was asking about compensation for time off due to a medical problem, no health insurance does not cover that. If some one is that concerned, the insurance that you would get is called Disability Insurance, or more specifically Short-Term Disability Insurance.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> There is no such thing as self employed workers compensation insurance. Your own personal health insurance is what will cover you.


WRONG

What he is looking for is at AFLAC (yes the commercials with the duck)

https://budgeting.thenest.com/aflac-work-24379.html

*Accidents*
_Accidents happen. Whether you or a family member has a minor or serious accident, you can claim on your AFLAC policy. The company will pay you directly to enable you to pay for any expenses not covered by medical insurance or to use the money as you wish. The seriousness of the accident and the ensuing treatment will determine how much money you will receive for your claim._
_
*Disability*
Choose a short-term disability policy that fits your needs and budget. To determine the appropriate policy, consider the size of payouts you would need to cover your monthly budget, including ample overage to cover unexpected expenses. Balance that amount against the monthly payments you can afford.

_
I have had an aflac policy in effect since i started driving a cab, because... well... the reasons the OP is looking for one.

It IS essentially the same type of coverage as workers comp however it isn't workers comp.

_*YOU NEED TO BE UPFRONT ABOUT BEING AN UBER/LYFT DRIVER!

PERIOD!*_

This is not a game and not being up front about being an uber driver could cost you getting paid in the event of an accident, IT WILL increase your premiums however that is a product of the increased risk from being a rideshare driver.

I sat down (over the phone) with an agent and hammered out a long list of things as part of my policy. My policy even includes payments for AUTO INSURANCE deductibles. YES, EVEN UBER'S $1000 DEDUCTIBLE!

It costs money for the coverage but... in the event you end up with 3 broken legs the last thing you need to be worrying about is coming up with the cash to pay the deductible to get your car fixed.

My policy gives me a lump of cash every month to cover bills, supplemental hospital insurance, (A new cell phone if it get's trashed in the accident) a lump (per indecent) payable only for commercial the auto deductible and a long list I can't think of.

It wasn't cheap but having an honest sit down with the Aflac agent we wrote out all my needs post accident and hammered it all out.

What it DOES NOT INCLUDE?

Well if i am Felony DUI/Reckless driving the policy doesn't pay out anything. Who would have guessed?

Any other accident that would prevent me from working it would pay out.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks like Steve the magic unicorn needs glasses to read the rest of the posts.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> in the event you end up with *3 broken legs* the last thing you need to be worrying about is coming up with the cash to pay the deductible to get your car fixed.


If you have 3 legs, you can support yourself getting a job working in a circus freak show, broken or not.


Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> _YOU NEED TO BE UPFRONT ABOUT BEING AN UBER/LYFT DRIVER! PERIOD!_


If your driving record is clean enough that you are able to qualify as an Uber/Lyft driver, you should have no problem affording a rideshare policy on top of your current personal auto insurance policy. Several auto insurers offer these types of policies. Go for lower deductibles and padded medical payments, the premiums are affordable if you have a decent driving record, and you'll sleep better at night.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Except health insurance doesn't provide for a free weekly paycheck should he become a member of the unemployed forces...


Disability insurance does



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> WRONG
> 
> What he is looking for is at AFLAC (yes the commercials with the duck)
> 
> ...


I think (not positive) the Insurance would still cover liability even with DUI/reckless driving


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> If you have 3 legs, you can support yourself getting a job working in a circus freak show, broken or not.
> 
> If your driving record is clean enough that you are able to qualify as an Uber/Lyft driver, you should have no problem affording a rideshare policy on top of your current personal auto insurance policy. Several auto insurers offer these types of policies. Go for lower deductibles and padded medical payments, the premiums are affordable if you have a decent driving record, and you'll sleep better at night.





Rat said:


> Disability insurance does
> 
> I think (not positive) the Insurance would still cover liability even with DUI/reckless driving


Guys you aren't reading the dudes question.

He isn't looking for *AUTO* insurance, He's not looking for _MEDICAL_.

he is looking for an equivalent to _*workers comp*_.

Namely coverage in the event he get's injured on the job.

Aflac is EXACTLY the type of insurance he is looking for

Unlike most I actually read what he is asking for... namely an equivalent to WORKERS COMP for indy contractors/self employed people.

Yeah.. being DUI is double not covered by aflac, 
Being intoxicated kills the coverage and being Felony DUI/Felony reckless driving also kills the coverage.

(exemptions to Aflac injury coverage)

Aflac wrote huge massive exceptions into coverage that deny paying out for drunken shenanigans. And or criminal activity.

You get shot by cops doing an armed robbery while you are high on Cocaine and Meth?
Yeah... Aflac ain't gonna pay for that.

But if i slip in the shower and bust my elbow?

That's a covered accident and Aflac will pay out to keep me from ending up at the hobo shelter and from starving while i recover.

Here it is right off the Aflac site, *Bold*s, _Itallic_, font size and underline are added for emphasis.

*Being intoxicated or under the influence of alcohol, drugs, or any narcotic*, unless administered on the advice of a Physician and taken according to the Physician's instructions (the term "intoxicated" refers to that condition as defined by the law of the jurisdiction in which the cause of the loss occurred);
_*Using any drug, narcotic, hallucinogen, or chemical substance*_ (unless administered by a Physician and taken according to the Physician's instructions) or voluntarily taking any kind of poison or inhaling any kind of gas or fumes;
_*Participating in, or attempting to participate in, an illegal activity that is defined as a felony *_("felony" is as defined by the law of the jurisdiction in which the activity takes place); or being incarcerated in any detention facility or penal institution;


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Steve the magic Unicorn needs to chill out.

No, he does not need Aflac. That is the wrong information. Aflac is a company, just like State Farm, All State, Farmers, etc.

I and others have already clearly stated what he is looking for is Disability Insurance, specifically Short-Term Disability insurance.

Yes, Aflac sells that, so do all the others.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> If you have 3 legs, you can support yourself getting a job working in a circus freak show, broken or not.
> 
> If your driving record is clean enough that you are able to qualify as an Uber/Lyft driver, you should have no problem affording a rideshare policy on top of your current personal auto insurance policy. Several auto insurers offer these types of policies. Go for lower deductibles and padded medical payments, the premiums are affordable if you have a decent driving record, and you'll sleep better at night.


Never seen a unicorn with 3 broken legs?

thought so...



BigJohn said:


> Steve the magic Unicorn needs to chill out.
> 
> No, he does not need Aflac. That is the wrong information. Aflac is a company, just like State Farm, All State, Farmers, etc.
> 
> ...


You're right i do.. i'll like both your posts, unlike everyone else you are giving correct info...



BigJohn said:


> There is no such thing as self employed workers compensation insurance. Your own personal health insurance is what will cover you.


This one however is incorrect info...


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> WRONG
> 
> What he is looking for is at AFLAC (yes the commercials with the duck)
> 
> ...


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> There is no such thing as self employed workers compensation insurance. Your own personal health insurance is what will cover you.


yes and no. Under a comp policy you can get one that includes owner coverage. If you are a Limo driver at LAX you need to have a comp policy, so you get a ghost WC policy so you can enter the airport.


----------

